# Spit Mk9 post WW2 unpainted versions



## SteveD (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,I'm currently building an Mick Reeves Spit Mk9 and am finishing it with an aluminum metal finish(metal tape).I am looking for sources for photos of1959 Italian Spittys that were all metal.If anyone has any pics to post that would be great.
Thanks Steve.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2010)

I have found this one only. It is Mk.IXc in 1948. Source unknown.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2010)

I reckon Alberto (Al49) will be able to help you there - he's finishing the new Tamiya Spit in this scheme.


----------

